# 8v callaway vs. honda haha



## christian44 (Apr 21, 2008)

okay so i was at a red light one night really late and this little honda hatch pulled up next to me and was like why does your car have a TURBO emblem on it so i kinda giggled and i was like cuz it is hes like whats all done to it and i was like nothing!! and hes like oh yeah well i got a 5 lug conversion it look all i had not to start laughing but he wasnt to happy either becuase he got SMOKED gotta love the little rice burrners with the coffie can exhaust lol


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (christian44)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif another honda smoked.


----------



## christian44 (Apr 21, 2008)

just wish i knew how much hp tourq i was running, i wanna run a srt4 but idk there pretty quick


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (christian44)*

*GIT-R-DONE*


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (christian44)*

no way to find out other than to line up with one.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (christian44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christian44* »_just wish i knew how much hp tourq i was running, i wanna run a srt4 but idk there pretty quick

Dy dy dy DYNO


----------



## 20v_Scirocco (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (christian44)*

Turbo Badge = rice
Sweet Story brah'


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice! I beat a turbo crx who claimed he had 300whp. Beat him with my 251whp


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Luigi44)*

That was the hardest paragraph ive seen all week.


----------



## GTi'd (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (MattySull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattySull* »_That was the hardest paragraph ive seen all week.

A little punctuation goes a long way.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (GTi'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi’d* »_A little punctuation goes a long way.

Since when are we in an english classroom??


----------



## Top-NouchVR6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (christian44)*

well done


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (Top-NouchVR6)*

What were 2 economy cars doing going full throttle? Racing to the grocery store?


----------



## GTi'd (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_
Since when are we in an english classroom??









It's a bit closer to a special ed classroom.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (Sagaris)*

Probably practicing for when they will beat ur bmw sag


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_Probably practicing for when they will beat ur bmw sag 










"More than you can afford pal!, BMW"


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

guess who won the race? o:


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (christian44)*

Street racing = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
On a different note, rice /=/ a real honda with someone who knows how to drive properly.
I mean... J-spec b16 (1.6l if you didn't catch on) with 180hp bone stock?
Sorry, I'd take a honda motor over any VW motor any day of the year. Rev happy, ultra reliable, better design, stock heads flow like a mother..., turbo-friendly motors that in the end make insane power, 100X better ECU management, etc. etc. etc.
I'd like to see your callaway take on a crx with a vtec swap with someone who knows how to drive







. I already know who will win.
-AJ


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*

Honda definitely knows how to make a proper EFI system


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

They sure do know how to make a proper EFI.
Why don't Bosch engineers just copy their system?...or buy a license or something!


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Street racing = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
On a different note, rice /=/ a real honda with someone who knows how to drive properly.
I mean... J-spec b16 (1.6l if you didn't catch on) with 180hp bone stock?
Sorry, I'd take a honda motor over any VW motor any day of the year. Rev happy, ultra reliable, better design, stock heads flow like a mother..., turbo-friendly motors that in the end make insane power, 100X better ECU management, etc. etc. etc.
I'd like to see your callaway take on a crx with a vtec swap with someone who knows how to drive







. I already know who will win.
-AJ

then why they **** are you on the forum go to honda tech


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

srsly


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (zachass o2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zachass o2* »_
then why they **** are you on the forum go to honda tech

You have to understand that Honda owners have a lot of free time on their hands since their cars always work.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

+1 for for the nice comeback.
VW parents a faster car then honda ^_^


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_+1 for for the nice comeback.
VW parents a faster car then honda ^_^

tis true


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (zachass o2)*

Edited: Whatever. I'm not going to argue with non-CAR enthusiasts








-AJ



_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 11:42 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*

Motorcarriage enthusiasts are a bunch of d-bags


----------



## dub-addict (Apr 3, 2009)

im not the biggest honda fan BUT Hondas, when done right ,will fly and it has been proven in various drag events. They are probably the fastes fwd cars on the strip in most cases, with greart 4 cyl engines b16 d 16 k series etc etc
Dont get me wrong i am the biggest vvw fan as my username implies an addict







and i have 2 vw golfs one of wich is a mk1 g60 conversion that i did myself. and love a project 








but I do respect hondas and any man who gets his kicks under a bonnet , its what we all like to do and i respect that, its all a bit of banter for some but those who take it too serious need to calm down and just relax and have fun










_Modified by dub-addict at 5:35 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_Motorcarriage enthusiasts are a bunch of d-bags 

And you sir, are just a ****face. Vintage Motorcycles have only been part of my life for the past year or so compared to my vw passion that started in the early 90's








Again, not arguing. Think what you want, but don't expect respect with that kind of attitude.
BTW, I work at a VW shop and all I do all day is talk VW's and give advice and sell OEM and aftermarket parts to enthusiasts anywhere between restoring a 56 split up to MKV rabbits.
Here's some sound advice: Go **** off















-AJ


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*

Wow this thread got a little off topic. I personally am not a fan of hondas but i have buddies that are big fans and builders of their crx's. I have fun playin with them and talking crap about their hondas but I do know theyll beat me everytime down the strip. I however also know ill beat them at an autox race everytime unless i break something.


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_
*tough guy comments *

That wasn't directed at you.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Why isn't this thread locked?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_Why isn't this thread locked?

because you touch yourself at night. 
This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
because you touch yourself at night. 
This is why we can't have nice things.









Im offended :<
It could at least be moved and you could have your nice things over in the mkx forums








douch..


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_
because you touch yourself at night. 
This is why we can't have nice things.









^ Thats hilarious









It isn't locked because the mods can't hear everyones bickering over the sound of how awesome I am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Sag gets the official clown award. Gratz


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

Alls i can say to the last few posts is wow!!!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*






















.....This was a waste of a thread to begin with....


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

That may be, but very entertaining


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_





















.....This was a waste of a thread to begin with....

This is a waste of thread.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_
That wasn't directed at you. 















Mybads.








-AJ


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_
And you sir, are just a ****face. Vintage Motorcycles have only been part of my life for the past year or so compared to my vw passion that started in the early 90's








Again, not arguing. Think what you want, but don't expect respect with that kind of attitude.
BTW, I work at a VW shop and all I do all day is talk VW's and give advice and sell OEM and aftermarket parts to enthusiasts anywhere between restoring a 56 split up to MKV rabbits.
Here's some sound advice: Go **** off















-AJ
 not trying to be smart but 55-57 were ovals


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (cabby85)*

Still going...







Theres no energizer bunny smiley...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (TheMajic86GTI)*

Countdown to the black hole!!!!


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Countdown to the black hole!!!!

But first we are heading to Venus







It's the final countdown.
(how come I can't read the threads in the black hole







)


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: 8v callaway vs. honda haha (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_(how come I can't read the threads in the black hole







)

Because their to good for us to read anymore. They kill all of the good ones.


----------



## burnt01 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (dub-addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub-addict* »_im not the biggest honda fan BUT Hondas, when done right ,will fly and it has been proven in various drag events. They are probably the fastes fwd cars on the strip in most cases, with greart 4 cyl engines b16 d 16 k series etc etc
Dont get me wrong i am the biggest vvw fan as my username implies an addict







and i have 2 vw golfs one of wich is a mk1 g60 conversion that i did myself. and love a project 








but I do respect hondas and any man who gets his kicks under a bonnet , its what we all like to do and i respect that, its all a bit of banter for some but those who take it too serious need to calm down and just relax and have fun









_Modified by dub-addict at 5:35 AM 1-13-2010_

I'm with you







i respect there performance, but im WELL into my V-dubs and in a race thats not a straight line i laugh at how much they dont get cornering


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (burnt01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnt01* »_
I'm with you







i respect there performance, but im WELL into my V-dubs and in a race thats not a straight line i laugh at how much they dont get cornering

















Seriously? 

Disclaimer: not trying to start any wars or battles, these are purely my personal experiences.
I am a VW guy. Of the 8 VW's I have owned (2 Mk1 chassis [Golf GTi, Cabriolet], 5 Mk2 i[ncluding 3 heavily modified of each flavor, 16v Digi2 Golf, 8v Digi Coupe, and 8v CIS GTI], and 1 mk3) 
All of them had very good handling for what they were and excellent steering feel (minus the mk3). 
BUT just like the EFI systems I feel that if anyone knows how to make a great handling FWD, its Honda. Feel free to take an Integra for a spirited drive. You will be dumbfounded by how great the handling is for a FWD car. Even an old DA chassis Integra. I am not saying VW's don't have good handling, Just that it is a damn lie for someone to say that Hondas don't corner properly. 
I would tend to think that most Honda drivers are straight line drivers and typically are not known for their ability to make the most of the great chassis they are working with.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_
Disclaimer: not trying to start any wars or battles, these are purely my personal experiences.....
I am not saying VW's don't have good handling, Just that it is a damn lie for someone to say that Hondas don't corner properly...... 
I would tend to think that most Honda drivers are straight line drivers and typically are not known for their ability to make the most of the great chassis they are working with. 


Seriously your going to get **** for whatever you say on this forum but anyways. I'd have to agree. I've wasted numerous porsches and other superior cars not because my car drives/handles better but because I know the limits of my car and know how to drive it. Most kids that drag their hondas dont know the limits of their cars when it come to throwing into s-curves or taking sections of roads going three times the recommended speed. (25 reccomended speed aat 75+







)


----------



## burnt01 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_








Seriously? 

Disclaimer: not trying to start any wars or battles, these are purely my personal experiences.
I am a VW guy. Of the 8 VW's I have owned (2 Mk1 chassis [Golf GTi, Cabriolet], 5 Mk2 i[ncluding 3 heavily modified of each flavor, 16v Digi2 Golf, 8v Digi Coupe, and 8v CIS GTI], and 1 mk3) 
All of them had very good handling for what they were and excellent steering feel (minus the mk3). 
BUT just like the EFI systems I feel that if anyone knows how to make a great handling FWD, its Honda. Feel free to take an Integra for a spirited drive. You will be dumbfounded by how great the handling is for a FWD car. Even an old DA chassis Integra. I am not saying VW's don't have good handling, Just that it is a damn lie for someone to say that Hondas don't corner properly. 
I would tend to think that most Honda drivers are straight line drivers and typically are not known for their ability to make the most of the great chassis they are working with. 
















Only joking i loved my friends crx and nothing agaist Honda. If i raced myself i'd win in a crx anyday lol. Think my point really was is people who tent to get the hondas get them because theyve been told there quick and think that cause they have one, there now faster than you








I like the under dog angle







and will try and embarrass them at any point . lol
Although my best tool to embarrass boy racers is to do them in my Peugeot 406 estate car







it's a 1.9t diesel but friends are amazed at how quick i can keep it going through the corners.
My other half made me buy it because of the kids, but once i got my head round it i was amazed at how well it handled!


----------

